# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Iedereen heeft het recht op het kunnen volgen van onderwijs

## Petra717

Een beetje vroeg deze keer. 

Voor school ben ik bezig met een werkstuk over PTSS. Graag wil ik jullie hulp vragen. In het werkstuk wil ik duidelijk maken waar mensen met PTSS tegen aan lopen, wat ze nodig hebben om toch hun school/studie afmaken. Maar ook wat we kunnen/mogen verwachten van de overheid. Om bijvoorbeeld de aanpassingen die nodig zijn te realiseren. 

De mensen die mij al een beetje kennen op het forum, zal het opvallen dat dit gelijk ook een persoonlijk onderwerp is. Een tijd geleden is bij mij zelf PTSS vastgesteld, vandaar. 

*Wat is PTSS?* 
PTSS staat voor Post Traumatische Stress Stoornis. Iedereen maakt weleens een nare gebeurtenis en/of trauma mee. De verwerking daarvan is in eerste instantie een natuurlijk proces. Wanneer verwerking op de een of andere manier niet lukt, kan het zijn dat iemand wordt geblokkeerd in het hier& nu. In samenhang met symptomen van verhoogde prikkelbaarheid, aanhoudend vermijdingsgedrag van prikkels, herbelevingen kan dit wijzen op PTSS.
Meer informatie kan je vinden in het PTSS-Posttraumatische Stress Stoornis-Artikel .

*Hieronder zal ik een aantal aanpassingen noemen die elders zijn weggeplukt. Graag zou ik jullie mening hierover willen. Veel aanpassingen zullen zijn niet speciefiek voor PTSS, maar ook voor simpel gezegt mensen met een "handicap" of beperking, of andere geestelijk aandoening. 
En wie moet er volgens jullie voor de kosten opdraaien?* 

*

Iedereen heeft recht op het kunnen volgen op onderwijs. 

Scholen dienen aan aangepast rooster kunnen aanbieden, waarin rekening wordt gehouden met de beperkingen van de leerling/student.

Op elke school zou eigenlijk een soort van studiepsycholoog aanwezig moeten zijn, waar leerlingen/studenten (met PTSS) terrecht kunnen voor studiegerelateerde problemen etc.*

Succes! 

petra

----------


## Nikky278

Ik ben het er zeker mee eens dat iedereen recht heeft op onderwijs. En dat er aanpassingen mogelijk moeten zijn voor mensen die, om wat voor reden dan ook, niet mee kunnen met de rest van de leerlingen. Het probleem hierin is, dat vanuit de overheid waarschijnlijk toch het bericht komt dat er geen geld, plaats, of wat dan ook is en het percentage te laag is om een apart budget voor te maken...

Maar ik ben het er zeker mee eens dat mensen met problemen op scholen vaak aan hun lot over worden gelaten, waardoor het halen van een diploma vaak erg moeilijk wordt. Er zijn altijd wel leraren die je wat meer tijd gunnen of meer ondersteuning bieden, maar aan het einde van het liedje moet je toch alles met de rest van de klas inleveren, of je hebt een weekje speling, waardoor je op het eind dubbel zo hard moet gaan werken, wat dus niet de bedoeling is!

Een aangepast rooster zou een mooie oplossing zijn, maar daar loop je tegen het probleem aan dat er te weinig leraren zijn, die al te weinig uren krijgen. Een aparte klas met mensen die wat meer hulp/tijd nodig hebben zou dan een oplossing kunnen zijn. Maar dan moeten er wel genoeg aanmeldingen voor zijn ben ik bang...

Ik ben het helemaal eens met de stelling dat er een schoolpsycholoog aanwezig zou moeten zijn. Op veel scholen heb je al een vertrouwenspersoon, dat is een goed begin.

Dus in theorie is het probleem goed aan te pakken, maar ik ben bang dat het in de praktijk anders zal zijn.

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik vind dat iedereen recht heeft op goed onderwijs. Mijn broertje heeft waarschijnlijk ppd/nos of add. Hij heeft de 1e en 2e klas van voortgezet onderwijs op een speciale school gevolgd en kon toen makkelijk leren en was ook goed in omgang. Daarna moest hij terug naar het reguliere onderwijs, waar hij werd ondergesneeuwd. Hij heeft moeite om dingen te plannen en zich (lang) te concentreren op dingen op school als hij daar niet het nut van inziet, het al gehad heeft, het te lang duurt of waar niet lang genoeg over wordt doorgegaan en het niet nogmaals wordt uitgelegd (waar vaak niet tijd voor is). Hij heeft met hakken over de sloot zijn vmbo gehaald. Daarna heeft hij 2x het 1e jaar mbo juridische dienstverlening gedaan wat niet lukte door bovenstaande combi en momenteel doet hij administratief medewerker. Hij krijgt nu begeleiding op school eens in de zoveel tijd van een Renn4 medewerker die hem helpt te praten met zijn mentor en planning te maken, maar dat is voor mijn broertje lastig om zich aan te houden als hij geen begeleiding krijgt daarbij. Hij is nu in aanvraag voor een Wahjong uitkering die hij hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook toegewezen krijgt zodat hij in gesprek kan gaan met het REA-college, dat wel onderwijs aanbied voor mensen met lichamelijke en/of geestelijke beperkingen. Ik hoop dat het echt gaat lukken voor mijn broertje, zodat hij een goede toekomst zal tegemoet gaan. Ik weet dat er meer mensen zijn die op regulier onderwijs niet mee kunnen komen, wat niet ligt aan of ze slim zijn of niet, maar aan de missende begeleiding of de tijd waarin ze dingen moeten doen. Ik heb ook een vriendin met reuma en op het gewone onderwijs heeft ze geprobeerd mee te komen en ondanks vele gesprekken en het zogenaamde begrip van scholen voor haar situatie kon ze niet op het normale onderwijs meekomen. Ze zit nu ook op het rea-college en heeft een aangepast lesprogramma, waardoor ze wel kan meekomen en waardoor ze wel binnenkort haar diploma gaat halen. Dit had zij nooit voor mogelijk gehouden, maar gelukkig bestaat er wel zo'n school waar het wel kan. Het enige nadeel aan het rea-college is dat je er perse een Wahjong uitkering voor nodig bent en dat is niet voor iedereen weggelegd. Het zou mooi zijn als in de toekomst de klaasen wat kleiner worden, dus meer individuele aandacht en dat er op elke school een psychologe/maatschappelijk werker aanwezig is.

----------

